# 65 GTO Power Brakes



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

I recently installed Power brakes on my 65. I purchased the Master cylinder/Booster and other components from In Line Tube. I kept all drum Brakes on the car. I have a Tripower set up on the car. I purchased the proper fittings and the tube/hose from Ames to go into the back of the Front Carburetor for the vacuum source for the Booster. I have bled all the Brakes several times to be sure there was no air in the system. My issue is about half the time especially at lower Rpm's like when in a Parking Lot,etc. the pedal feels like I am pressing a Brick and I only have minimal brakes when the pedal is hard like this. I have a 455 Engine with Camshaft that is fairly equivalent to a Ram Air 4 Cam. It is not that aggressive of a Camshaft and I have 14 to 15 Pounds of vacuum when idling. Today when driving down the highway, a traffic light turned yellow as I was approaching it and I had to stop fairly quick. It was challenging to get the car to stop that quickly and the car felt uneven as it was stopping. In other words it did not seem that the brakes were applying evenly. I did the same change on my 68 Firebird with a more aggressive camshaft and all four drum brakes. It will stop on a dime and stand you on your head when applying the brakes. I don't believe that the GTO would lock up brakes if I tried my best.
Any suggestions on what may be the issue or how to correct or help the situation?


----------



## GTO70455 (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you install a disk brake proportional valve in it?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the larger reservoir in the master is for the front brakes, small for rear. make sure the lines are not crossed feeding the wrong brakes.


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

I put in what inline tube gave me. I told them it was for full Drum Brakes. It has a proportioning valve or at least what I think is a Proportioning Valve which is mounted just below the Master Cylinder. Short lines come out of the Master Cylinder and go into this, then the lines come out of this and go to the Front and Rear.


----------

